# BF36 Unity



## Lizroe (Feb 14, 2019)

Hi I am looking for information on a fishing vessel based in Whitehills,Banffshire Scotland in the early part of 1900,s the boat was called the Unity and number BF36 my Grandfather was on this boat don,t know if he was skipper or just a crew member my Dad seems to think they owned the boat but his memory could be a bit hazy as he is 97 years old,I would be grateful for any information thank you.


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello and welcome,

UNITY Official number 119670
Built 1904 by James Duthie, Torry, Aberdeen.
Yard Number 270
Steel Built
Length 81.8 feet, Breadth 18.1, Depth 8.8
80 Gross Registered Tons.
2 Cylinder, 30 Horsepower Engine by W V V Lidgenwood, Glasgow.
Owned by James Reed of 2, Short Street, Portgordon 1904- 1920.
Later owned by Alexander Reed, ST. Elmo, Portgordon 1921-1936.
UK and Banff Registry closed 1936. 
A person with the surname Patterson may have been a part owner at sometime.

One internet source says she was sold to R Irvin of North Shields in 1915. I can find nothing to confirm this. Viewing Her Registration do***ents at the British National Archives, wll clarify the position and will confirm if the vessel was part owned by other individuals.

http://discovery.nationalarchives.gov.uk/details/r/C13312406

The majority of her Crew Agreements are available from here.
https://www.mun.ca/mha/holding/viewcombinedcrews.php?Official_No=119670

For the years 1904, 1932, 1933 TNA Kew

For years 1905, 1925, 1935 National Maritime Muesum, Greenwich
The Crew Agreements for the year 1915, appears to have been lost or destroyed. 

regards 
Roger


----------

